# Signed up with Uber but don’t go ahead with them?



## Bek (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, if I’ve signed up and don’t want to go ahead with it. Can I sign up again or what is the cooling off period?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bek said:


> Hi, if I've signed up and don't want to go ahead with it. Can I sign up again or what is the cooling off period?


Welcome to the forums.
Great to see a smart newbie!
No cooling off period. They don't care if you don't drive there's a thousand more drivers to take your place.


----------



## Bek (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you x2 😀. Just want as much information as possible off you people who know. If I do go ahead expect many more questions 😆


----------



## Moyzie01 (Sep 15, 2019)

I actually signed up with uber back in 2015 for the Adelaide trial driving but wasn't allowed to go ahead because our car had decals it was only 3 month old TS territory but stickers were the problem. and then I re started on the same account with all new creds and docs. 2019


----------



## roadroller4k (Jan 29, 2020)

Bek said:


> Hi, if I've signed up and don't want to go ahead with it. Can I sign up again or what is the cooling off period?


No cooling off period. Your account will remain dormant until you start using it again.


----------

